# Problème Powermac G5 pas d'affichage, LED rouge



## riowen (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un Powermac G5. Il n'y a pas d'affichage, Il s'allume, rien a l'écran, juste les ventilateurs tournent et il n'y a aucun bip, même si j'enlève les barettes de RAM.

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider. PS, je suis un peut nul en MAC.

Merci !


----------



## Onmac (27 Août 2012)

Salut ! As-tu monté les barrettes mémoire par paire ? C'est à dire que tu as 6 (ou 8) emplacements de barrettes et tu dois les montées de façon opposé en partant du centre vers l&#8217;extérieur 

A+


----------



## riowen (27 Août 2012)

Onmac a dit:


> Salut ! As-tu monté les barrettes mémoire par paire ? C'est à dire que tu as 6 (ou 8) emplacements de barrettes et tu dois les montées de façon opposé en partant du centre vers lextérieur
> 
> A+



Merci, mais j'ai trouvé le problème. C'était la carte graphique.

J'ai aussi un Mac PRO de 2007 et je ne sais pas quoi mettre comme carte graphique car la je n'ai que une 3700 GT.


----------

